# Issue with Mail Attachments in Leopard Mac Mail



## livney (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a problem with a Mac running Leopard 10.5 using Mac Mail. When a file is attached to a new email, it is received perfectly with the attachments. When a file is attached to a reply or forward email, the image is embedded in the body of the email (at least for recipients on Windows computers using Outlook and Outlook Express) and cannot be saved easily (it's about a 7 click process to copy the image and paste it to the desktop, and not easy for the non-tech savvy). This is especially frustrating for files that cannot be previewed or displayed in Outlook (jpeg images show up, but other files do not).

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!!

Jeff


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to goto the prefes of Mail and tell it to always send Windows friendly attachments.


----------

